# Why aren't we all driving Electric cars?



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Why aren't we all driving Electric cars? because there is one condition causing E*

Charlie R I don't know if I agree with your point... What are you getting at and what is an 'equiliser'?

*Update:* I've deleted your input because it didn't make sense as is, but I'm happy to discuss is and include it if you can explain what you meant to me


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

Please post more info on the range of travel, of the best batteries out there!

from minimum to maximum!

Batteries to consider:
-Lead Acid Battery
-Platinum
-most popular
-best performance
-best performance over cost!

Consumers need info. to be able to make decisions.
Please inform us!


----------



## Bolt (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree to the first two points about Manufacturer`s money and Oil companies interest.

When you go through this kind of situation the mind gives a simple logical answer of survival, and that is REVOLT!!

I see millions of people being slaves to a handful of people
I see millions of people being slaves to the thought of impossible.
I see millions of people bending in front of the oil giants.
I see millions of people not willing to risk a fraction for a better future.

Batteries can be manufactured in every state, if people come together, contribute money, buy or invent lithium ion battery technology, Setup a manufacturing unit to manufacture lithium ion batteries, then all this jargon trouble will vanish in days. 
These costly lithium ion batteries cost less than half the money that they are retailed for. A 11 pound of lithium metal bar costs US $385 (as shown by discovery channel documentary on How lithium ion batteries are made). 

If you have a thought that all this can be illegal! then think again. Have you ever had mercy on yourself? Ever wondered how hard you work to get that money, and how easily you fill up some oil companies pockets. Have you ever wondered how much time out of your life you are a slave to the system? 
There are not even so many officers in any country that can go and check every car in case its running on illegally manufactured or patent breached lithium ion cells.

Some of life`s toughest problems are in the easiest logical answers. Remember that!


----------



## yangsword9x (Jul 24, 2011)

Bolt said:


> I agree to the first two points about Manufacturer`s money and Oil companies interest...


When Lithium Oxide Batteries become rechargable & affordable & available to the public, I'll convert (creators of the battery claim it'll be ready by 2013).
-300-500 miles range
-5-10 times more energy than lithium ion.
-lighter than lithium ion. yes...

Lithium oxide battery web:
http://www.lithiumair.us/Technology.html

Until than, the conversion/batteries now is useless for delivery purposes...meaning me.


----------



## Scooter M (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's an idea to put a whole lot of electric cars on the streets. Suggest to everyone who owns a home to make a used Nissan Leaf their daily driver and have a 220v charging station installed in their garage. You can't do better than that for next to dirt cost of ownership. Tell your friends. Tell your neighbors. Maybe it will catch on.


----------

